
Ask HN: Google search correction - mrits
I don&#x27;t want to get political, but I am a bit worried about how Google is (indirectly) censoring some of the searches. A conservative friend of mine noticed that when you searched &quot;Clinton for prison&quot; it would underline prison in red, as if it is a misspelling. I found it odd because I could put in just about every other word combination I can think of and it seemed ok. It was almost like the algorithm was &quot;if starts with &#x27;clinton for&#x27;&quot; then &#x27;prison&#x27; is not a word&quot;... Anyone have any insight on this? Perhaps it is just a coincidence?
======
wret
It's worse than that. Try typing "crooked h" into the Google search box.

Until a few days ago this autocompleted to "crooked Hillary", now it doesn't.
Watch what happens when you add additional letters after the H...

I think it's pretty obvious Google is censoring these results.

------
nl
I'd be guessing it it likely to be something more like this:
[https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/questions/937969](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/937969)

~~~
mrits
I've tested it in Chrome and Safari

